
Ragel State Charts - tosh
https://zedshaw.com/archive/ragel-state-charts/
======
airbreather
As an engineer who writes automation code for machines that must perform in a
known and specified manner I use state machines almost exclusively. Anyone who
wants known behaviours from software and doesn't use state machines is
basically throwing spaghetti at the wall and hoping it sticks. I am amazed at
how little this methodology is used by people who write software and call
themselves "engineers" and consider this is one of the fundamental reasons
software of poor robustness is common.

